# Ford F-150 timing chain tensioner 2002 4.6



## wally246 (Aug 4, 2006)

A friend just had this part go out and then lost the chain and almost the head. He said there is an issue with this part. Has anyone encountered this and has an improved part been released? Thanks.


----------

